# Looking for Maisy's siblings from Bedford



## HayleyC (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a very beautiful american toy chocolate cockapoo, she has such a lovely temperament and is a real character. We got Maisy from Lynn Hodgson in Bedford, there were 3 girls and 3 boys in the litter, all chocolate. It would be lovely to hear from some of Maisy's brothers or sisters mums & dads! 

Hayley & Maisy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, Maisey looks so cute with her bow. who does the white fluffy leg belong to in the side of the photo lol. 


cant help with the siblings, im still looking for relations of mine, so fare have found two half siblings of Gypsy and a half sister (although she is a cavapoo) of Echo who is Echos double.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey, sorry i can't help with the siblings either, but Maisy sure is cute! Welcome to the site!


----------



## HayleyC (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, we think she is gorgeous too! The leg belongs to Alfie, our miniature labradoodle who had his second birthday on tuesday!


----------



## HayleyC (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is a pic of them having a cuddle


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww love the cuddle photo, so sweet.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Hayley. =D

Maisy looks very cute, love her color. How large is she? 

Good luck finding her litter mates, have you tied emailing your breeder? I'd assume she's stayed in contact with them.


----------

